# Mountain deer back from taxidermist



## DC-08 (Mar 8, 2015)

I am well pleased with Jesse at J&A Taxidermy in Ellijay,he did a great job.


----------



## DP308 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good looking mount nice mountain buck


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 8, 2015)

Dandy buck and a great looking mount. I like the panel.


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Fine looking buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## DC-08 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys I am happy with him.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks good! What kind of mount would you call that? Got one I need to take but haven't made my mind up. Like something different.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## DC-08 (Mar 10, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Looks good! What kind of mount would you call that? Got one I need to take but haven't made my mind up. Like something different.



It is a wall pedestal mount.


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 11, 2015)

I love wall pedestal mounts! Your's is great.


----------



## josh chatham (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice mount! That looks like a good 6 sitting next to him!  Mtn. deer too?


----------



## DC-08 (Mar 11, 2015)

josh chatham said:


> Nice mount! That looks like a good 6 sitting next to him!  Mtn. deer too?



That's a 7 next to him, he was 19.25" wide. He was also a mountain deer.


----------



## josh chatham (Mar 16, 2015)

Sure is nice!  Ive killed several good 8's but I'd LOVE to kill a big ol 6 or 7 like that! Saw one about 4 years ago and he slipped off before I could get a shot.  Congrats!


----------

